# Holy fuck I just got high and came up with a 200 IQ idea to become more attractive



## user1728482728 (Jul 28, 2020)

So we all have probably heard of the exposure effect






Mere-exposure effect - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





It’s a very powerful tendency to like something more the more you are exposed to it.

So for this method you need to find the Snapchat of a girl you want to get with. First start off texting her. Then start sending face selfies once a day. It’s ok if she’s not responding now you just need to keep showing her your face.

Once you have developed a conversation start sending face pics more often and develop a snap streak so she feels obligated to send pics to you. Try to escalate to video calls.

Eventually you will get to the point where you are video chatting every night. This is the finals step where you ask her out on a date and you will be a lot more attractive to her because she will have been exposed to you so much.


----------



## sytyl (Jul 28, 2020)

your theory hinges on the lemma that you are at least psl 4 and thus won't get blocked


----------



## Gosick (Jul 28, 2020)

sytyl said:


> your theory hinges on the lemma that you are at least psl 4 and thus won't get blocked


also white

if your curry and try this, you will be labeled in the same category as those other indian harassers or w.e their called.


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Jul 28, 2020)

In theory that's not completely dumb, but you're really overrating the effect of mere-exposure.


----------



## jackthenerd (Jul 28, 2020)

Combine the exposure effect with this:
https://looksmax.org/threads/dont-e...traction-scale-effects-of-eye-contact.174060/And being personalitymaxxed. Can be a deadly combo. This is why social circle game can be so legit in terms of scoring outside of your looksmatch. You need to have a minimum requirements of looks in the first place though.


----------



## Gonthar (Jul 28, 2020)

Blackpillsuicide said:


> Eventually you will get to the point where you are video chatting every night. This is the finals step where you ask her out on a date and you will be a lot more attractive to her because she will have been exposed to you so much.


I've chatted for weeks or months with some girls I've met online and still didn't get anywhere...
My experience showed me that if she doesn't want to meet you, after several days of chatting, you are simply wasting your time. I had the best results with girls who agreed to meet me, after our first online conversation.


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Jul 28, 2020)

mere-cope effect


----------



## Deleted member 6045 (Jul 28, 2020)

Mere exposure effect is Hollywood libtard pollution in the humanities used to increase the desire of advertising.

The 90% of guys spend 3 months dating a girl, wake up one day and realize her without make up isn’t so romantic as it used to be


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Jul 28, 2020)

*as per all advice on this forum, doesn't work for curries*


----------



## ezio6 (Jul 28, 2020)

Minimun psl 4 is required


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 28, 2020)

I wonder if this would work if you havea bad pheno but objectively good bones.


----------



## MentalistKebab (Jul 28, 2020)

Blackpillsuicide said:


> Just harass her bro !


No, I dont think I will


----------



## Deleted member 7941 (Jul 28, 2020)

Blackpillsuicide said:


> So we all have probably heard of the exposure effect
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mere-exposure to shit does not now make it a nutritious meal


----------



## softlysoftly (Aug 10, 2020)

This is legit. I use this to make myself more/less interested in online foids by either looking at her pics/social media or not.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Aug 10, 2020)

Mere exposure effect makes a person _comfortable_ with you. Useless if not counter productive for sexual attraction.


----------



## ThreadMatters (Aug 10, 2020)

Imaging being her and see this shit every single day

Dau1
hI giRl






Day2
Hi gurl





Week 3
HI girl





And by the time you met with her she will gonna see you like


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 10, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> Imaging being her and see this shit every single day
> 
> Dau1
> hI giRl
> ...


Just realized this is prob what i look like on snap


----------



## Lars (Aug 10, 2020)

This is the normiest thing i ever Read how to get friendzoned 101 if is she isnt into you dont waste your time on one person, dont chase woman make Them chase you.


----------



## JustAFewMM (Aug 11, 2020)

i want to throw my phone away when I see my face in facetime


----------



## BlackBoyo (Aug 11, 2020)

How to get into friend zone theory


----------



## Mouthbreath (Aug 11, 2020)

you're just wasting your time with a low success rate. Chad looks at what he wants. Approaches and fucks subsequently. 

You're better off working in that time and then paying for surgeries to ascend to his level. Once you're there you don't need to input a lot of effort into meeting foids anymore.


----------



## RaciallyAndrogynous (Aug 11, 2020)

Gigasimp theory


----------



## Deleted member 8028 (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## stuckneworleans (Aug 11, 2020)

You and anyone who repped this abysmal thread should be hanged publicly


----------



## ghelido (Aug 12, 2020)

911


----------

